
Ask HN: Does anyone have Aurous source code? - alistproducer2
I&#x27;m thinking about doing something similar for learning purposes and would like to have a look under the hood.
======
ZimDoot
[https://www.mediafire.com/folder/4m33noxhsd188/Streaming_Bac...](https://www.mediafire.com/folder/4m33noxhsd188/Streaming_Backups)

There you go

------
stray
You mean [http://aurous.rocks](http://aurous.rocks)? Why would you need source
code?

Just check out the Echo Nest API and you're probably halfway there.

